# Ivory Millipede Setup



## Perocore (Aug 30, 2012)

After a few hours of mixing sphagnum peat moss in with coconut fiber, boiling various leaves, baking various branches, and things such as that, I finally came up with a pleasing tank setup for my Ivory millipedes...who I'm expecting to arrive tomorrow or the day after!






The tank is 15" by 9", with 4" of substrate 

This is so much better than the first millipede tank I ever set up...it has leaves from 3 different hardwood species (Cherry, sugar maple, birch) mixed into a perfectly moist but not soggy mixture of sphagnum moss, bits of tree bark, and coconut fiber. Then there's a hollow ceramic rock cave, as well as two birch and one white ash branch. The white ash branch is perfectly decayed for millipedes...it's all just perfect! Oh, and there's a shallow water dish, and a food dish that currently has a bit of fish and shrimp based fish flakes in it.

Later today or tomorrow I'll also be collecting some white ash leaves (as I've heard millipede love them) and laying those about it as well!

So, what do you guys think? I'm usually not big into decorating, but it was actually out of necessity this time...so I really like it, and hopefull the ivories will too! I was also thinking of purchasing two Ebony Ivory millipedes and housing those in with the ivory...maybe get a breeding system going, eh?​


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 30, 2012)

Overall the cage looks great but the leaves need to be rotten, decayed, brown, old, old, old, old. Also, the ebony and ivory are variants of the same species.


----------



## Perocore (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah, okay, I'll see about finding some older leaves then...should be able to get plenty of older white ash leaves. Unfortunately finding rotting leaves is hard...a lot of them just get buried by the pine needles! I'm going to head out looking for more rotting wood and leaves...maybe I'll even find some more native millipedes to sell off or trade...

I am aware that ebony and ivory are just two different color morphs of the same species...but I'd still like to acquire some ebonies, they're very interesting looking...


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 30, 2012)

looks cool. i want to see pics with the pede!!!


----------



## Perocore (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoo! Didn't manage to find much white ash...but I did collect some awesome rotting birch, elm, and maple branches! And a ton of rotting leaf matter...all hard wood...these better be some happy millipedes XD

@SamuraiSid, when they arrive I'll sure as heck take pictures of them in the enclosure...the species is supposed to be very active, so I should get some great shots!


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 30, 2012)

looks nice. I like it cause its not just a thrown together just to house them. Its actually put together nicely and thought out and pretty to look at. thumbs up, i like it. Im starting something like this soon that's going to house all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Perocore (Aug 31, 2012)

I like how it turned out primarily because every "decoration" serves a purpose for the health and happiness of the millipedes, and it still manages to look really nice. I've added in some much older leaf and wood matter, so I'll upload an updated image of it shortly! Thank you for the compliments on it ;D

EDIT:
Here's the updated picture. It' not quite as 'pretty' but it's more natural looking and better for the millipedes!


----------

